# Trẻ bắt đầu ngang bướng, thích ăn vạ, các cha mẹ phải làm sao



## canhennho123 (12/4/19)

Trong khoảng từ 3 đến 4 tuổi, nhiều trẻ bắt đầu có sự thay đổi về tính cách, các con bắt đầu thích ăn vạ và khá ương bướng khó bảo. Đây là vấn đề đau đầu của rất nhiều bậc phụ huynh hiện nay. Theo các chuyên gia đây được gọi là “khủng hoảng tuổi lên 3” ở trẻ, nên việc xuất hiện những biểu hiện như vậy là hết sức bình thường, tùy thuộc vào mỗi trẻ, mỗi gia đình và cách giáo dục của bố mẹ.

Các phụ huynh hãy tham khảo ý kiến của chuyên gia dưới đây về vấn đề con lên 3, 4 tuổi ương bướng hay ăn vạ để tìm cách giải quyết nhé.

Việc trẻ thường xuyên ăn vạ khiến nhiều bố mẹ cảm thấy bất lực và lại càng mạnh mẽ hơn khi ông bà bố mẹ lại rất nuông chiều trẻ trong xã hội hiện đại ngày nay. Việc xử lý hành vi ăn vạ sẽ dễ dàng hơn nếu người lớn kiên quyết hơn, cứng rắn hơn, nhờ đó trẻ mới bỏ được thói xấu ương bướng thích ăn vạ.





_Nhiều gia đình cảm thấy bất lực khi trẻ ăn vạ._​Dưới đây là các phương pháp giúp bố mẹ trị được tật xấu này ở trẻ:
– Cả gia đình cần thống nhất không “mềm lòng” và phải cứng rắn đối với mỗi trường hợp trẻ ăn vạ. Khi trẻ sai, chỉ cần một người đứng ra nghiêm khắc dạy trẻ, những người còn lại không được tham gia vào cũng như tuyệt đối không được bênh trẻ.





_Tuyệt đối không mềm lòng với khi trẻ ăn vạ._​– Trẻ ăn vạ, mè nheo, la khóc để đòi được thứ mình muốn thì tốt nhất mọi người cần phải lờ đi, không chú ý đến trẻ. Nếu trẻ nằm lăn ra ăn vạ, đạp chân, tay và đập phá đồ đạc thì thì người lớn cần phải để xa đồ đạc khỏi tầm với của trẻ và tiếp tục thực hiện việc của mình như không có chuyện gì xảy ra.


– Hãy thử thu hút chú ý của trẻ bằng những hoạt động vui chơi giải trí. Nên để trẻ tích cực tham gia vào môi trường bên ngoài. Khi đó, trẻ sẽ bắt đầu một sự tò mò mới, hăng hái tham gia và quên ngay đi thói quen ăn vạ đấy!





























_Những hoạt động vui chơi sẽ mở rộng tâm trí trẻ, giúp trẻ quên đi thói quen ăn vạ đấy!_​Phụ huynh của Funny Kids có thấy mình và con trong đó không ạ. Trên đây là những phương pháp đơn giản mà hữu hiệu nhất để có thể loại bỏ hoàn toàn tật ăn vạ này của trẻ, đòi hỏi sự kiên trì và thống nhất trong gia đình của tất cả các thành viên. Thay vì dùng đòn roi hay quát mắng, các bố mẹ nên kiên nhẫn hơn với các bé nhà mình nhé!


----------

